# 1st agility class!



## gsdmom2one (Mar 8, 2010)

Sadie & I went to our 1st class this week. She loves it! I posted last week about how I was having a problem with Sadie growling if someone walked up to her and spoke directly at her. My trainer thought we should still start agility class. I wasn't sure because she did not seem to enjoy going to clas but I thought I would give it a shot. Sadie was a whole new dog about halfway through class, tail up and prancing around. She was taking treats from other class members and seemed happy about it..(she would not do that before) Tonight was open trian so we can go and practice on our own the trainers are there for any help you might need but I really go just for fun. Sadie got there and greeted her trainer and was just as happy as Tuesday. I just had to brag a little. I love my Sadie bug and love love to see her happy.:wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdmom2one said:


> Sadie & I went to our 1st class this week. She loves it! I posted last week about how I was having a problem with Sadie growling if someone walked up to her and spoke directly at her. My trainer thought we should still start agility class. I wasn't sure because she did not seem to enjoy going to clas but I thought I would give it a shot. Sadie was a whole new dog about halfway through class, tail up and prancing around. She was taking treats from other class members and seemed happy about it..(she would not do that before) Tonight was open trian so we can go and practice on our own the trainers are there for any help you might need but I really go just for fun. Sadie got there and greeted her trainer and was just as happy as Tuesday. I just had to brag a little. I love my Sadie bug and love love to see her happy.:wub:


How wonderful! You must be so proud! Just keep us with the tons of treats/rewards and having other classmates treats when they are near!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats fantastic. My dogs have learned to LOVE GOING TO CLASS. Keep up the great work


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome! So much fun when they love going to class!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How great!


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my!! Allee and I had our first last night. She is just a pup and they altered it a bit (when weaving do every other ect) but by the end of class she did the whole course OFF LEASH!!!! this was the first time we have actually enjoyed ourselves!!!!
she had a ball


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake and I start foundations the 15th and I am sooo nervous but excited. I am glad you and Sadie had a good time!


----------

